# Pack Update! **Pic Heavy**



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi all!
Used to participate quite a bit on the board, but have been very busy with work, graduate school, family, and dogs. Wanted to post a little update on my crew. 

Whiskey von Huerta Hof 
He is 3 now - retired from sport and showing due to health. He is my big goofy boy with a heart of gold. Fiercely defensive of his people and home, kind and compassionate with children, my best puppy raiser, and an all around solid boy. Added bonus is that he has one of the best head pieces I've seen 










































Wiva vom Drache Feld
Wiva is my heart dog. Absolutely adore this girl! She is my constant shadow, and partner. Truly love this dog - I wake up and go to bed with her next to me. Wouldn't have it any other way! 

At a show last month.








Post show belly rub!!! 








Whiskey on the left and Wiva on the right - perfect secondary sex characteristics on these two! 
























Wiva and her next "boyfriend" VA Waiko  :wub:









Xochi 
My nutty Xochi girl! She has massive bone and substance - mistaken for a male frequently due to her power, intensity, and grips. Intense girl with crazy drive - never wants to stop working and playing. VERY vocal - both good and bad! Lives for the ball - crazy food drive - fun to work 
















Xochi and I working with Steven House 








Xochi (right) and my show line sable Wink (left)








Xochi and Bear (both Drago vom Patriot daughters)









Part 2 with the next 3 coming up next! Stay tuned....


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey you!! Nice to see you check in and of course awesome to see pics of your pack Gorgeous, gorgeous German Shepherds.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

You have beautiful dogs, what a pleasure seeing them this morning. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Hey Courtney!!! So glad to see some familiar faces around here still!

I just lost part 2 after typing it up so....after I finish my string of expletives, I will resume the second half  :help:


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Ahhh... lots of beauty there! And the dogs don't look so bad, either! 

So good to see you. You have been missed.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Great picts!!! As usual!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2014)

They are all very beautiful! Glad you shared! Yes it's true, Whiskey has a fabulous head piece!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Wow, stunning dogs! Just beautiful!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Gorgeous dogs! That Whiskey is stunning!

So you have 6 dogs? How do you do it?!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

We miss you! Glad you've updated WITH pictures!!!

<3


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Abracadabra von den Blauen Bergen 
My sweet, happy Abi girl! She is such a solid and stable female. I adore her open, happy, and upbeat temperament. Always in a good mood, and so HAPPY to work for you. To meet her is to love her - have had several offers of co-ownership and foster for her - too bad I love her too much to let her go!!! 

Has EXTREME food drive so this makes tracking and obedience a joy with her. She is very intelligent - always figuring things out - it's very fun to see her work a track or challenge - you can almost see the gears turning in her head. Medium size female, but with heavy bone, deep dark pigment, and solid muscle. She does not have the "top" show ring look as she does not have the level of angulation required and is a little long, but she is exactly what I look for in a nice female - strong work ethic, excellent temperament, solid moderate structure, and super temperament. Look for her in the show ring this fall! 


















































Barracuda von Hanrahaus 
Big Bear!! Don't think the forum has met Bear yet. This female is really special to us. She is also a Drago daughter like Xochi. Beautiful girl with lovely structure, balanced conformation, and massive expressive head. I love a happy bitch and Bear is just *fun* to be around. She has free roam in the house and gets along with two and four legged creatures of all kinds! Fabulous drives, lives to work, and very loyal to her people. Doesn't take any nonsense and has no fear. I am really looking forward to showing this girl - she is the type of working dog that will go V in structure and has the nerve to seriously compete. I am excited for her future!









Her first bite session:








































Very sweet girl with a heart of gold! 








Baby Bear at 2mo








Bear at 3mo










Wink von den Blauen Bergen
Little Winky! Wink is a patterned red sable - something not very common in West German show lines these days. My "smallest" bitch - coming in at 55cm at the shoulder. But she is also the most agile, quick, and lithe dog I have - excellent on slick surfaces, can scale most anything, and ALWAYS on the move. She reminds me of a Mal - super little dog. She is also my most feminine bitch - I tend to pick doggy bitches (females that are very masculine), but Wink is medium boned, refined, and feminine. She is very sweet, and loves to cuddle, but stands her ground and holds her own. Extreme prey drive, and will go after anything moving (my poor fingers!). Would love to get her into agility, flyball, lure coursing, and dock diving - in addition to our IPO work, I believe her makeup and build would excel in these venues. 

The girls doing recall back to me after a down stay. Winky is out in front - fast as a bullet 
























Full, hard grip - tolerates and withstands body contact with direct eye contact. Super drives. 








At a show last month - she was the favorite. They all took turns walking her and getting kisses! :wub:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Bear! :wub:

Wow, what a gorgeous pack! 

Do all of the females get along?


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Thank you so very much to Gretchen, Violet, Lilie, [email protected], GSDLoverII, LaRen616, and Amina for the sweet compliments - truly appreciate them! I am glad others enjoy these photos as much as I do! 




LaRen616 said:


> So you have 6 dogs? How do you do it?!
> 
> 
> Do all of the females get along?


Lauren: 
Currently there are 9 here!! 
I have 10 acres fenced with another 10 acres free. Space, resources, teamwork, time, and lots lots LOTS of patience is how I do it!  

I tend to only keep females as I like them more. I will only keep an exceptional male from here on out (have yet to find that male!). Whiskey is our only resident male, and he is not a breeding male. He is intact so that makes Spring/Fall heat cycles fun :wild: :crazy:

All of the females do not get along. Xochi and Wiva have a blood feud. They absolutely cannot be anywhere near each other. Last week Xochi swiped Wiva's nose as they were snarling at each other THROUGH a screened window (no idea how they managed that as the window is fairly high up so I can only assume Xochi leaped up as Wiva was snarling at her from the window and swiped her through the window????). 

There is always at least 1 door and crate between the two. They are crated, kenneled, and rotated very carefully. Funny thing is that Xochi was raised with Wiva since 2mo - slept together in the same bed till a year old. Then suddenly one day, when Xochi was a year old, it all went awry so now they cannot stand each other. Just the risk you run with multiple intact females. Thankfully we have the resources and space to properly tend to each female's needs so they don't miss out on anything


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Really great to hear an update from you - have absolutely missed you around the forums!!! Your posts and dogs have always been among my favorite. I don't remember seeing many photos of them, just their pedigreedatabase ones, so it's crazy seeing how much they've all grown since! Was thinking of Xochi the other day because my friend's waiting on a litter sired by Drago (hopefully due this week) and she's the Drago daughter I like best  And it's great to meet Bear, too!

All of your dogs gorgeous, love that they all have good looks and the drives and temperament to match  Really enjoyed reading your descriptions of them all, and of course the photos are fantastic as well!


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

I love Whiskey's head - stunning


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

What great pictures of your pack!! And they are all beautiful dogs!

I train with a Drago daughter.. Super nice grips on the dog!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Barracuda= perfect name for this dog! :rofl:


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

beautiful dogs, all of them.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

What wonderful pictures of beautiful dogs...


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

All of your dogs look happy- beautiful!

I really enjoyed reading the bios for each one


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Great update on your pack, I can imagine how hard it would be to be online with so many dogs and school, life! Do you ever sleep?! Really love the look of the Drago bi kids


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Stunning dogs! Beauty and brains, the true mark of a GSD :wub:

Whiskey is a real head turner. I saw Robin post one of those photos on their Facebook page a few days ago and scrolled by, stopped, backed up and then just stared at it for a while. I see a ton of GSD photos every day go through my Facebook feed and he caught my eye in a moment. B&T have to really have that special something to catch my eye and Whiskey has it in droves :wub: That deep pigment, great head, smart expression, and just pure masculinity. Sorry, I know I'm gushing but I just can't help it

It's good to see you back, your wisdom has been greatly missed


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Stunning pups! I enjoyed reading the descriptors of each as well


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

qbchottu said:


> Lauren:
> Currently there are 9 here!!
> I have 10 acres fenced with another 10 acres free. Space, resources, teamwork, time, and lots lots LOTS of patience is how I do it!
> 
> ...


9 dogs?! You've gone mad! LOL!

Sorry to hear a couple of your girls don't get along. 

They sure are beautiful dogs though.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Awesome pictures and absolutely stunning dogs.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Gorgeous pack and they are all looking good. Love Winky too. Sounds like she's a real nice balance between work ethic and lovely companion.

Bi color Drago baby, wowzers I know you said she would be special and it looks like your & Gary's predictions are coming true. I love those bi-colors. 

Wiva is looking awesome. :wub:

SOOOOOO nice to hear from you and the pack too  sure do miss you and hope you are well too.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Rei:
Thank you so much - I caught up on Trent pictures just now and he is just stunning! What a nice, balanced, masculine dog - super!

Miss Xochi is her usual nutty self - raring to work and barking for more! Which breeding is your friend looking at? A few people I know are raising Drago pups, and all seem very pleased!

I tend to post a lot more frequently on facebook - I am just too lazy to resize the picture, upload to another site, write up a board post, and follow a thread for every single picture so I rather do my bulk postings haha! 

If you want to keep track of the gang on a more regular basis, my fb is: facebook.com/aishwarya.nadar.3 

Harry_and_Lola: 
Isn't it awesome??! I love to wrap my arms around his head and give him a big noogie 

Leesa:
Thank you for the nice compliment!
What's the breeding on the Drago daughter you train with? I agree with the grips - my girls are like gators. Powerful full genetic grips. 

Violet:
hahahaha yep! I think I got her name right 

Lori, ksotto333, Courtney, Neko, and Mrs.P:
Thank you! Glad you enjoyed them!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

*Jane:*
My life is fairly nutty at the moment - lots lots lots to do and no time to do it! I do sleep, but I think it's more accurate to call it passing out after prolonged exhaustion! 

I really like what Drago is throwing as well! 

*Shanna:*
Thank you so much for those lovely compliments about Whiskey - it really warms my heart to hear them. I agree that he is *very* special. Everyone who meets him ends up loving him! He had some health issues early on that forced us out of IPO and showing, but I love him so much that I would NEVER get rid of that dog - no matter what. 

Recently several of my friends told me that a certain nosy dog person p) started messaging them out of the blue asking if I still had Whiskey, and if they knew that I had gotten rid of him. My friends rang me up immediately and asked me WTF Ash??? 

I was just as surprised....because he was snuggling at my feet that very moment LOL. What a demented weirdo to be spreading random nonsense around about someone's pet dog!! :help:
No wonder my friends were so shocked - anyone who knows Whisk and I knows that I would give up my kidney before I give him up so there is NO way he is going ANYWHERE  

*Lauren:*
You aren't the first to say that!!!  :crazy:

*Linda:*
Thanks for the compliments! I waited for about a year for the Drago/Biggi breeding that produced Bear - had a deposit on the first female before I knew it even took. I am so glad it worked out as well as it has!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm lovin' that Wink too Ash! 

Nice moderate female, sporty looking girl! Love her!

BTW I ran across a Waiko son that's for sale....young adult. Just FYI.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Suburb photos and gorgeous pack!! I love it when I see people who own and appreciate a variety of lines.  Too me you're living the dream. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dakota'sDad (Aug 11, 2013)

Great looking dogs!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

qbchottu said:


> Rei:
> Thank you so much - I caught up on Trent pictures just now and he is just stunning! What a nice, balanced, masculine dog - super!
> 
> Miss Xochi is her usual nutty self - raring to work and barking for more! Which breeding is your friend looking at? A few people I know are raising Drago pups, and all seem very pleased!
> ...


Huge thanks!! I love my goober dog and am really happy with how he's grown up. Far from perfect but my very, very beloved companion. So I can really imagine how you felt about those rumors about Whiskey! Holy crow that is crazy... and weird. But it is great to know how well loved he and all of your dogs are (not that there was any doubt here!) :wub:

My friend has a deposit down on the Drago litter out of Gary's female Gucci (Gundel). There should be a female in there for her, so keeping fingers crossed that all goes well the next few weeks and that there's a strong, gutsy girl perfect for her. Don't think that'll be a problem! 

I'll be sure to add you on Facebook! I'm Grace (might be confusing because for once, there's no dog in my cover or profile picture). I've seen you around among mutual friends, but am always hesitant about adding others because I'm so boring!!


----------

